# Siderius Logging



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking forward to the next episode of AxMen (I know, hard to believe right?). Siderius will finally be shown, and it's a local crew.

I logged with Josh Fite, his dad was my boss, and Josh hooked in the rigging. He liked to talk a lot, which they make a point of on AxMen. I just hope he doesn't come across as a HUGE ass, I get tired of that show making loggers look like crap.

I never really remember his mouth causing problems, it was usually just some fun back-and-forth, and really made the day go faster. Just some joking and ribbing, and of course, working. I do remember him being pretty cocky. . . I don't care for cocky people as a whole. He was the youngest on the crew, but talked a big game.

His dad was the boss, and also ran the yarder -- so it made me "LOL" when I saw that Josh had followed suit, and also turned into a cab-rat.

If I saw right on the preview, they use radios to run, and no Talkie-Tooters. . . That's all we used when working -- I wouldn't be able to tell you how the hell a tooter signal works. I have a basic understanding, but don't know the "code".

When Big Gun's tooters went on the fritz, I yelled at the TV, "Use your damn radios!" Hahahaha

I think both systems are good, but a crew should be more well rounded, to segue between either with no effort. Tooters go down, use radios.


----------



## paccity (Feb 2, 2012)

hell when i saw the previews i though it was you and the rest of the montuckians decided to put your own show on.:msp_tongue:. wouldn't that be a hoot.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 2, 2012)

paccity said:


> hell when i saw the previews i though it was you and the rest of the montuckians decided to put your own show on.:msp_tongue:. wouldn't that be a hoot.



Me and Nate can be like Uncle Jimmy and Pondbear, John can be Shelby (since he lives up Haywire and all) hahahaha


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2012)

John, if I remember right, the last weeks episode is available to watch on History's website, the week after it airs. So last weeks episode (and previous) should be on there?

*Edit:* Yup, here's last weeks: Ax Men &mdash; History.com Videos

Here's the vid on Siderius: Ax Men &mdash; Season 5 Exclusives &mdash; History.com Videos


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 2, 2012)

Roma said:


> See, I don't know what that means but I think you're busting my stones



Yessir, you'd be correct :biggrin:

Well, you know, let's examine the Shelby/Haywire Gulch juxtaposition :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

No Shoes
Carrying a heater in your cutoffs and firing it at random times
driving to town in a tractor


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Yessir, you'd be correct :biggrin:
> 
> Well, you know, let's examine the Shelby/Haywire Gulch juxtaposition :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



I wondered about that Haywire Gulch thing...now you guys have answered my question. I sent Roma some stuff awhile back and the Post Office wanted extra money just to deliver it to that area...said it was for the armed guard or something like that.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I wondered about that Haywire Gulch thing...now you guys have answered my question. I sent Roma some stuff awhile back and the Post Office wanted extra money just to deliver it to that area...said it was for the armed guard or something like that.



No, no Bob. . . The extra money was to pay for the horse feed. . . The only way into Haywire Gulch is still Stagecoach.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> No, no Bob. . . The extra money was to pay for the horse feed. . . The only way into Haywire Gulch is still Stagecoach.



####, this time of year you've gotta book a dogsled 2 weeks in advance, the mail aint regg'ler niether since Balto died


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> ####, this time of year you've gotta book a dogsled 2 weeks in advance, the mail aint regg'ler niether since Balto died



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought I lived out in the sticks until you guys talked about the dog sleds.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 3, 2012)

A lot of good chatter fellas. The balto comment made me choke on my coffee. Lets just wait and see what comes on sunday night and see how good it goes.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 3, 2012)

Roma said:


> Now which one's Balto, is he from Iron Will? :msp_smile:



Nah man, Balto was famous as a mother ####er

he was the lead dog on that whole Alaska medicine run deal, when there was an epidemic of diptheria


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> John, if I remember right, the last weeks episode is available to watch on History's website, the week after it airs. So last weeks episode (and previous) should be on there?
> 
> *Edit:* Yup, here's last weeks: Ax Men &mdash; History.com Videos
> 
> Here's the vid on Siderius: Ax Men &mdash; Season 5 Exclusives &mdash; History.com Videos



I"ll have to give them a look-see. Saw some nice timber for the inland NW.

Looks like a big ol' seed tree cut.

That one dude looked like he was pounding wedges with a sissy-assed hatchet. WTF? Get an axe and be done with it, lol.


----------



## wowzers (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing these guys. Should be pretty similar to the country I work in.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, it could have been worse.

Josh seemed about like Josh -- and the crew didn't seem like huge douche bags. A lot of the "action" shots we done up in editing.

That barberchair almost seemed like it was on purpose. That tree was leaning down grade pretty hard, and his face was microscopic.

I'd like to run into him in town and ask if it was just for TV.

We'll see if it gets worse as each episode comes out. . . Again, I think the producers can make situations worse, and setup things in editing, that paint a bad light that was never there.

As you guys saw though, no tooters, just radios. . . It is an effective way to yard, and I actually prefer it to any type of Morse Code.

Oh, and the "Dave Roberts" comments toward Josh on the landing were hilarious! Dave is Josh's dad and my old boss, and a real #######. Hence the, "We didn't know Dave Roberts was in the yarder?" stuff. LOL He was so bad, that the family kicked him out of the family business, and he had to go it alone.


----------



## slowp (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess I missed it. I had to watch Downton Abbey on line. Bates has been arrested for murder and the soap opera goes on....

There is a statue of Balto in Central Park, NY.

http://www.centralpark.com/guide/attractions/balto.html


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 13, 2012)

I missed it too, there was waay to much good stuff on last night
Fear Factor
The Walking Dead (on par with Axemen as far as being realistic)
and of course, The Grammy's (thanks a lot Beach Boys, you creepy assed has beens, Maroon 5 and Foster The People had to cover your #### instead of playing their own good music)


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 13, 2012)

Roma said:


> Missed it too. Shimmied up a tamarack with a couple of old ski poles and some speaker wire, tried to fab up an antenna but I think it was snowing to hard.



don't forget the box of Reynolds Wrap next time, or just spend a day stripping about 50' of Romex and braid the copper wires together to fashion a badassed antenna/ really dangerous lightning rod


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 13, 2012)

Annnd cue the sheep jokes in 5...4...3


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 13, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Annnd cue the sheep jokes in 5...4...3



what? like static electricity


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 13, 2012)

Washington State has become the 7th state to legalize gay marriage. . . I'll take some sheep jokes.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok.
How many sheep does it take to sharpen a chain ?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 13, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Ok.
> How many sheep does it take to sharpen a chain ?



None. . . They're too busy running from the Idahoans!


----------



## lfnh (Feb 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> None. . . They're too busy running from the Idahoans!



Yup


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Washington State has become the 7th state to legalize gay marriage. . . I'll take some sheep jokes.



Ouch! That hurts, true but still hurts.Conservatives in the state are probably outnumbered3 to1. There are probably 5 to 7 liberal counties in western Wa. that control the votes in this state.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> None. . . They're too busy running from the Idahoans!



ah, what the heck, might as well chuck the Coloradans into the fray


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 13, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Ouch! That hurts, true but still hurts.Conservatives in the state are probably outnumbered3 to1. There are probably 5 to 7 liberal counties in western Wa. that control the votes in this state.



That's sad but oh so true.


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Ouch! That hurts, true but still hurts.Conservatives in the state are probably outnumbered3 to1. There are probably 5 to 7 liberal counties in western Wa. that control the votes in this state.



==


Yea, what the country needs is for the West Coast from the crest of the Cascades to break off and slide into the ocean...


----------



## wowzers (Feb 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> None. . . They're too busy running from the Idahoans!



Just the bighorn variety though.


Looking forward to seeing more of these guys.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, it could have been worse.
> 
> Josh seemed about like Josh -- and the crew didn't seem like huge douche bags. A lot of the "action" shots we done up in editing.
> 
> ...


 I wondered if anybody else noticed that face. It was kind of a rookie tree I thought that scene was a little odd too. The one guy did seem cocky saying they were the best in montana. And then later basically said everybody else were a joke, but hey like you said its T.V So far I think I like big gun logging they don't complain much and not much drama yet. But its good to see Montana on the map. I am sure it makes my family there happy.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 13, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I wondered if anybody else noticed that face. It was kind of a rookie tree I thought that scene was a little odd too. The one guy did seem cocky saying they were the best in montana. And then later basically said everybody else were a joke, but hey like you said its T.V So far I think I like big gun logging they don't complain much and not much drama yet. But its good to see Montana on the map. I am sure it makes my family there happy.



Either that, or they're gonna get a whole lot'a ####, and get laughed at a bunch!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL! I hope not I hope they make Montana proud love that place!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## imagineero (Feb 14, 2012)

c'mon guys, I know you all live in the land of the great television, but this is the logging forum. What makes people think that logging on TV is more real than real logging? The first guy who even hints that wrestling is real is going to get a punch in the kidneys. A real punch, not a wrestling punch.

[video=youtube;TCTFLA1tulE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCTFLA1tulE[/video]

Here's something to bring you back down gently. Watch all (6?) parts, sharpen your chains and head out to the woods. The rest of you can move over to the axmen forum. I can't believe they actually have a forum for that.



Shaun


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 14, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Either that, or they're gonna get a whole lot'a ####, and get laughed at a bunch!



As I understand it they're already pretty much the butt of most of the logging related jokes floating around the valley. Farmer Loggers is the term I've been hearing used most


----------



## slowp (Feb 14, 2012)

Hokay guys. I'll repeat what I've said on the Axmen forum. The show is not real. The show is scripted. The show is edited. One of their stars told me 80% is acting. Going into fake rigging fits on command seems to be a natural talent. 

It is a soap opera for guys. Maybe they'll work a sheep romance story into it.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 14, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hokay guys. I'll repeat what I've said on the Axmen forum. The show is not real. The show is scripted. The show is edited. One of their stars told me 80% is acting. Going into fake rigging fits on command seems to be a natural talent.
> 
> It is a soap opera for guys. Maybe they'll work a sheep romance story into it.




WHAT!!!?
oh yeah, sure Patti, next you're gonna tell me that Wrasslin is fake. Yeah, ok, hide in your shell, but that guy on Wrestlemania last week _DID_ actually break his neck and _WAS_ actually healed by an Indian Shaman. 'Scuse me, I got's to go hide a recently exctracted tooth under my pillow, otherwise, no dollar


----------



## slowp (Feb 14, 2012)

[video]http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s13e10-wtf[/video]

I'd like to see South Park do a parody of Axmen. Only I'm afraid the title might be different.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 14, 2012)

slowp said:


> [video]http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s13e10-wtf[/video]
> 
> I'd like to see South Park do a parody of Axmen. Only I'm afraid the title might be different.



Like two ss's instead on an x in Axmen? They might come up with some new and interesting ways to kill Kenny.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 14, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> WHAT!!!?
> oh yeah, sure Patti, next you're gonna tell me that Wrasslin is fake. Yeah, ok, hide in your shell, but that guy on Wrestlemania last week _DID_ actually break his neck and _WAS_ actually healed by an Indian Shaman. 'Scuse me, I got's to go hide a recently exctracted tooth under my pillow, otherwise, no dollar



Yeah, then she'll tell us that there's no Sandy Claus and no Easter Bunny and no Great Pumpkin and that all those people on the Jerry Springer show are victims of circumstance.

You get a _dollar_ for a tooth? A _dollar??!!_ I hope my grandkids never find out about that...they still think the tooth fairy only leaves quarters.


----------



## slowp (Feb 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Like two ss's instead on an x in Axmen? They might come up with some new and interesting ways to kill Kenny.



You want to kill Kenny? You -------!

I love that show--usually. I must be sick.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 14, 2012)

slowp said:


> You want to kill Kenny? You -------!
> 
> I love that show--usually. I must be sick.



I know, I know. Us old fogeys aren't 'sposed to like stuff like that. But we do. There's a message there but I'm not sure what it is. Or that I really want to know.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2012)

Stare forest? That is more common every day, forests locked up to stare at.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 12, 2012)

Dog Sled Advtrs said:


> I would NEVER recommend Siderius after the job they did up here in the Stillwater state forest. They violated streamside management laws and in doing so screwed up our dog trail. We have been taking hundreds of people a year into the Stillwater State forest for dog sled rides and in the 23 years of operating here we have never encountered such an inconsiderate and ignorant logging company. We have spend days and days cleaning up their mess. To top it off they drove onto our trail today right after we finally got a nice base of snow. Now we have muddy truck tire ruts down a good chunk of the trail. We have tons of customers coming and now part of the trail is trashed. The funny part is that they said they were seeding!!! Who seeds in 1 plus feet of show -ignorant morons. All you Siderius fans should get to know the real way these low class loggers operate.



Are you the guys/gals that have the truck with the big dogbox on the back of it that are in a lot of the local parades?


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 12, 2012)

Whoa! Somebody just got their Wheaties wizzed into:msp_w00t:


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2012)

Dog Sled Advtrs said:


> I would NEVER recommend Siderius after the job they did up here in the Stillwater state forest. They violated streamside management laws and in doing so screwed up our dog trail. We have been taking hundreds of people a year into the Stillwater State forest for dog sled rides and in the 23 years of operating here we have never encountered such an inconsiderate and ignorant logging company. We have spend days and days cleaning up their mess. To top it off they drove onto our trail today right after we finally got a nice base of snow. Now we have muddy truck tire ruts down a good chunk of the trail. We have tons of customers coming and now part of the trail is trashed. The funny part is that they said they were seeding!!! Who seeds in 1 plus feet of show -ignorant morons. All you Siderius fans should get to know the real way these low class loggers operate.



So, have you talked to the forester in charge? Have you seen the contract? Or did you just start bashing on line without checking out the facts?

Sometimes, bad things happen because the folks putting out the contract forget stuff. Like protecting a trail. On the federal ground, if it aint on the sale area map, it doesn't exist. If the logger is forced to go to extra work to protect it, he/she can file a claim for reimbursement. 

This ignorant moron has allowed seeding on top of snow, because IT WAS IN THE CONTRACT TO SEED DURING A CERTAIN TIMEFRAME AND ON UP TO A FOOT OF SNOW. So somewhere, it must have worked.

That's the question. *WHAT WAS REQUIRED IN THE CONTRACT. * If they failed to perform as required, then you should raise a ruckus about it to somebody who can actually do something about it. If they performed according to contractual requirements, then you need to talk to the agency about their lack of planning. But don't whine on a forum where most of us are nowhere near where you live.

And yes, we have too many staring forests. Now, be sure to scoop that dog poop if the trail is in a riparian area!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dog Sled Advtrs said:


> I would NEVER recommend Siderius after the job they did up here in the Stillwater state forest. They violated streamside management laws and in doing so screwed up our dog trail. We have been taking hundreds of people a year into the Stillwater State forest for dog sled rides and in the 23 years of operating here we have never encountered such an inconsiderate and ignorant logging company. We have spend days and days cleaning up their mess. To top it off they drove onto our trail today right after we finally got a nice base of snow. Now we have muddy truck tire ruts down a good chunk of the trail. We have tons of customers coming and now part of the trail is trashed. The funny part is that they said they were seeding!!! Who seeds in 1 plus feet of show -ignorant morons. All you Siderius fans should get to know the real way these low class loggers operate.



Not backing up Siderius here. . . But you're coming across as some out-of-state elitist hippy transplant. I reckon if you've been in Olney 23 years, you might be good folks, but you certainly aren't laying it down that way.

If you have a groomed trail, then you must have a lease? If you do, take some pictures of the damage and send a copy of the bill to the regional office, and a copy to Siderius.

I grew up in Olney for a spell while my old man logged up there 1980-82.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2012)

Dog Sled Advtrs said:


> I would NEVER recommend Siderius after the job they did up here in the Stillwater state forest. They violated streamside management laws and in doing so screwed up our dog trail. We have been taking hundreds of people a year into the Stillwater State forest for dog sled rides and in the 23 years of operating here we have never encountered such an inconsiderate and ignorant logging company. We have spend days and days cleaning up their mess. To top it off they drove onto our trail today right after we finally got a nice base of snow. Now we have muddy truck tire ruts down a good chunk of the trail. We have tons of customers coming and now part of the trail is trashed. The funny part is that they said they were seeding!!! Who seeds in 1 plus feet of show -ignorant morons. All you Siderius fans should get to know the real way these low class loggers operate.




Your first post on AS and you use it to criticize and defame somebody who isn't here to defend themselves? That sounds a little self serving to me and we really don't like to operate that way.

Normally a post like yours would be deleted immediately but I'd like to give you a chance to present actual facts and not hysterical diatribes with nothing to back them up. You need to do that right away. Like tomorrow at the very latest.

What does the regulatory agency for that part of the woods have to say about the alleged damage to your trail? Have you sat down with the loggers and tried to reason things out? Is anybody contemplating enforcement action...breach of contract etc....against the logger?

Any pictures or other documentation?


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2012)

A forester can't stop operations because they think something might happen. They have to wait till it is being done or done. It is a job where the mistakes show for a while. That's the way it is. 

I know of a few problem loggers. But I sure don't post their names on the internet! 

And, no matter how good the logger, logging isn't pretty. But ugly doesn't hurt the woods.

I've been a forester, and found out that everybody knows more than the forester about the forest. 
Maybe that's why there are so many fires.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2012)

Dog Sled Advtrs said:


> The forester made a mistake by letting them in, but common sense should have told them not to drive over our groomed trail w/ a truck. They know there is a dog sledding operation running here. Thank goodness we didn't have a team with customers. They were parked over the trail blocking all passage and were not even by the truck at that point. If they had some respect they would have gotten out and seeded on foot -some tough loggers -can't even walk a 1/4 mile on a packed trail w/ some bags of seeds.
> 
> During their logging in the beginning of the year they ignored the streamside management zone which was clearly marked in the contract and on the ground. The forester stopped them from using that section of road because they were in violation. Unfortunately the damage had already been done. It is their responsibility to be aware of the rules of their tracts. It was just an easier way of getting the logs out and they thought nobody would notice. If they were so dumb that they did not understand the contract and the survey tape then I would still call them an irresponsible company.
> 
> ...




As far as we know there isn't anyone from Siderius on this site. They'd be more than welcome to join and tell their side of this.

Have you tried talking to Siderius directly? Did the State Forester give you any ideas for remedial action?

All we've heard so far are complaints and criticism. We need to hear what you plan on doing about the situation.

And you need to hold back on the personal insults. You can state the facts as you know them but we try to keep things civil here.

Also, we're a little puzzled as to your aims and intent. If you're seeking redress from Siderius I doubt if an internet forum is the place to be.

Several of our members seem to familiar with your outfit. They might have more specific advice for you. As a matter of fact, I'd bet on it.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nobody from Siderius is on here that I'm aware of.

Knowing you have a lease with the state, and knowing what the lease entitles you to -- this post on here was just a way for you to publicly trash a company not here to defend themselves.

They ruined your trail, great! Nobody here can do squat about it, call the regional office like you should have done in the first place.


----------



## Dog Sled Advtrs (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just trying to let the people know that if they are looking for a company to hire that will follow the rules set forth, don't hire Siderius, because they have proven to have no respect for state forestry laws.


----------



## Wazzu (Dec 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> None. . . They're too busy running from the Idahoans!



HEY!! I used to live in Rexford, MT. I know for a fact that them guys up in the Yak had all the sheep tied up and sheared real close........


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wazzu said:


> HEY!! I used to live in Rexford, MT. I know for a fact that them guys up in the Yak had all the sheep tied up and sheared real close........



Don't make me bring up Pinkham Creek. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 12, 2012)

Dog Sled Advtrs said:


> I was just trying to let the people know that if they are looking for a company to hire that will follow the rules set forth, don't hire Siderius, because they have proven to have no respect for state forestry laws.



Just wondering, did you join AS today for the reason of bashing Siderius Logging?


----------

